

Obama Administration proposes massive increase in H-1B visas - skaevola
http://www.ifpte.org/news/details/Obama-Administration-proposes-massive-increase-in-H-1B-visas

======
danielrpa
This plan will likely only displace workers in the low end of the tech job
spectrum - one where I see a significant amount of american tech workers doing
contract jobs for manual testing, simple tool programming etc. I'm not saying
that american workers can only take the low end of the tech market (quite the
contrary), but companies have been relying on not-so-skilled contractors for
the simple tasks for a long time.

I've seen many highly skilled spouses of H1B visas getting jobs because
ultimately companies can apply for these visas already. This one in particular
really looks like it is trying to displace the low end of the market by
dumping thousands of people on the market who would accept rock bottom wages.

------
calvinbhai
this is not as massive as it is being made out to be.

The chances of a spouse of an existing H1-b holder who is past his/her 6 yr
H1b visa and has his/her GC under processing, getting Work Authorization for a
STEM job, is almost nonexistent!!!

